# 49 Whizzer J Motor Carb Setting



## Kwaskow (May 18, 2022)

I have a 1949 J Model Whizzer and would greatly appreciate a tutorial on setting this carb correctly.  Thanks!!

Also interested in the motor rebuild video I saw out on facebook


----------



## redline1968 (May 19, 2022)

Be sure you have your air filter on.. turn the screw on the bottom of the carb in lightly till it seats.. the turn out about a 1/4 turn.. then start motor.. rev it and turn the screw out  slowly till the motor revs withouts bogging down. Should be a little more than 1/4 turn.


----------

